# Woodwork project.



## Ernie S.

My sister is one of those artsy craftst kind of people and wants to get into some kind of Japanese braiding called kumihimo for which she needs a special table like fixture named marudai.
Poor girl is about to turn 64, so I figured I'd see what I can do. This is a picture of some of the possible kumihimo braids that she wants to make.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here is a photo of my nearly complete marudai. It still needs some sanding on the legs and a coat of polyurethane.
Sis says I could sell these for about $100 each.



That top plate is 2" hard maple 10" in diameter with a 8" radius depression leaving about 1/2"  of the 2" diameter center hole.

Next project is a dining room table and then some cutting boards for gifts.


----------



## Missourian

What did you use to make the depression?


----------



## eagle1462010

I agree...............Wonder if he has a Lathe......................

You can actually make one out of an old motor if you are creative.......use hand cutters.........but I'm not that creative.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ernie S. said:


> My sister is one of those artsy craftst kind of people and wants to get into some kind of Japanese braiding called kumihimo for which she needs a special table like fixture named marudai.
> Poor girl is about to turn 64, so I figured I'd see what I can do. This is a picture of some of the possible kumihimo braids that she wants to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my nearly complete marudai. It still needs some sanding on the legs and a coat of polyurethane.
> Sis says I could sell these for about $100 each.View attachment 64331
> 
> That top plate is 2" hard maple 10" in diameter with a 8" radius depression leaving about 1/2"  of the 2" diameter center hole.
> 
> Next project is a dining room table and then some cutting boards for gifts.



Very nice work, it is so good to see skilled craftsman do their thing. And, if you can sell them then why aren't you!


----------



## Ernie S.

Missourian said:


> What did you use to make the depression?


I have a wood lathe.


----------



## Ernie S.

Going to wait until she turns out some kumihimo and then we'll take some photos and see if we can market them. I believe I have a source of butcher block table tops. I may be able to make them for the cost of running the tops through a 36" planer a friend of a friend has plus dowels and band saw blades. Possible I might make a fixture so I can rough out the depression with a 7.5 inch blade in the table saw.


----------



## defcon4

eagle1462010 said:


> I agree...............Wonder if he has a Lathe......................
> 
> You can actually make one out of an old motor if you are creative.......use hand cutters.........but I'm not that creative.


What's the countdown for in your sig?


----------



## eagle1462010

defcon4 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...............Wonder if he has a Lathe......................
> 
> You can actually make one out of an old motor if you are creative.......use hand cutters.........but I'm not that creative.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the countdown for in your sig?
Click to expand...

I put the foot in my mouth on not to name call in another thread.........Tilly held me to it............Was just joking at first and she called me on it...............


----------



## eagle1462010

21 Day Challenge: post without name calling.


----------



## defcon4

Basically you are fucked.... It happens to everybody every once in a while... Well, enjoy it!


----------



## strollingbones

nice woodworking.....


----------



## strollingbones

she can make money doing the braiding...very nice braided beading.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ernie S. said:


> My sister is one of those artsy craftst kind of people and wants to get into some kind of Japanese braiding called kumihimo for which she needs a special table like fixture named marudai.
> Poor girl is about to turn 64, so I figured I'd see what I can do. This is a picture of some of the possible kumihimo braids that she wants to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my nearly complete marudai. It still needs some sanding on the legs and a coat of polyurethane.
> Sis says I could sell these for about $100 each.View attachment 64331
> 
> That top plate is 2" hard maple 10" in diameter with a 8" radius depression leaving about 1/2"  of the 2" diameter center hole.
> 
> Next project is a dining room table and then some cutting boards for gifts.



  You have a wood lathe?
........never mind.


----------



## strollingbones

i would love to have a lathe


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> i would love to have a lathe



  You can get them pretty cheap.
This one is only a couple of hundred bucks.



   You do get what you pay for but a wood lathe is a simple device.


----------



## strollingbones

grumpy will never buy a 'inexpensive' woodworking tool.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> grumpy will never buy a 'inexpensive' woodworking tool.....



   Well thats great!!
Here ya go....



This one's $2800.00

     I  had a wood lathe years ago but I got "board" with it and sold it to a buddy.
That and having metal lathes I could use at work that are far more sophisticated and they cut wood just fine.


----------



## strollingbones

that is what he would buy lol.....has to be big enough to turn table legs etc


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> that is what he would buy lol.....has to be big enough to turn table legs etc



  Thats kinda why I got bored with it.
Other than making bowls,bats and table legs they're pretty limited unless you're really into woodworking and make your own plugs and the like.

      While I still like to build stuff from wood on occasion I've moved on to welding and fabrication because you can build way more useful stuff like trailers,off road buggies,BBQ pits,steel targets for the range and fire pits.


----------



## Iceweasel

Nice work. If it keeps you busy or you like messing around and getting payed it might be a decent gig but at $100 a pop you aren't really making money. maybe you could throw some black laquer on it and double the price?


----------



## Ernie S.

strollingbones said:


> grumpy will never buy a 'inexpensive' woodworking tool.....


Mine cost about $300 new.I bought mine with a spindle sander, a drill press a small band saw and a table saw for $400. I find bargains.


----------



## Ernie S.

Iceweasel said:


> Nice work. If it keeps you busy or you like messing around and getting payed it might be a decent gig but at $100 a pop you aren't really making money. maybe you could throw some black laquer on it and double the price?


I've kept it traditional and put several coats of hand rubbed tung oil on it. If I was to get fancy with it, I would probably add an inlaid ring of cherry or walnut.


----------



## strollingbones

i love tung oil....i dont even mind the time it takes....


----------



## Ernie S.

strollingbones said:


> i love tung oil....i dont even mind the time it takes....


The maple I used has some figure to it, almost birdseye in some places. The tung oil shows it off nicely.


----------

